# Unusual Bf-110



## Micdrow (Aug 11, 2012)

I was browsing one of my old hard drive's and found this picture. Have no idea where it came from other then maybe ebay as I collect a lot of photo's from there. Makes you wonder how they got the thing like that  Anybody know any info on this photo please share. I am guessing they are testing the radar unit in the nose but still never seen anything like this before that I can remember.

All the best
Paul


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 11, 2012)

Good question but I like your guess.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 11, 2012)

Seems logical.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 11, 2012)

I guess so but look at the wings. They left the wing tanks on it as well. I would have thought that they would at least removed them to prevent damage.


----------



## pikas (Aug 11, 2012)

As far as I know,this bf110g made a mistake land to swiss airport.
The photo showed that plane's radar was tested by swiss.


----------



## Rogi (Aug 11, 2012)

I would of thought some sort of propelant test but after the swiss explanation that seems the most plausable


----------



## Airframes (Aug 12, 2012)

Almost certainly one of the '110s which landed at, I think, Dubendorf, with Swiss markings painted over the original Luftwaffe crosses. (One landed in error, another reputedly defected.)
Being equipped with what was then still new and 'secret' radar gear, it would be natural that the Swiss authorities would want to test it. Rather than fly the aircraft, it was put on that 'ramp' to try to lessen ground return echoes, in order to evaluate the radar, possibly even being used, or trialled, as a ground radar station. Just supposition, but would be a logical reason for it's mounting in such a way.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2012)

The photo shows Messerschmitt Bf 110 G-4 W.Nr. 5545 unit code 2Z+OP at the Duebendorf airfield in Switzerland during radar tests. Some time earlier, on March 15-16, 1944 Oberfeldwebel Helmut Treynogga and radio-operator Heinz Schwarz from 6./NJG6 departed from Echterdingen on board of Bf 110 G-4 2Z+OP. Their mission was to intercept an RAF bomber formation headed for Munich. The crew got lost and landed in Duebendorf, Switzerland and was taken into custody. The Bf 110 remained in Switzerland. However, the crew was returned to Germany about 5 weeks later. The Swiss tested the radar of the Bf 110 by pointing the Bf 110 upwards. Then a group of Swiss fighter planes flew overhead. That's when this unusual photo was taken.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 12, 2012)

Snautzer01 said:


> The photo shows Messerschmitt Bf 110 G-4 W.Nr. 5545 unit code 2Z+OP at the Duebendorf airfield in Switzerland during radar tests. Some time earlier, on March 15-16, 1944 Oberfeldwebel Helmut Treynogga and radio-operator Heinz Schwarz from 6./NJG6 departed from Echterdingen on board of Bf 110 G-4 2Z+OP. Their mission was to intercept an RAF bomber formation headed for Munich. The crew got lost and landed in Duebendorf, Switzerland and was taken into custody. The Bf 110 remained in Switzerland. However, the crew was returned to Germany about 5 weeks later. The Swiss tested the radar of the Bf 110 by pointing the Bf 110 upwards. Then a group of Swiss fighter planes flew overhead. That's when this unusual photo was taken.




Thanks Snautzer01 and the rest of you, I bet they had fun getting this aircraft into this postion


----------



## Njaco (Aug 12, 2012)

Was this 110 later used as a 'swap' by the Germans sending over several 190s or 109s in return for the 110?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2012)

Cool shot!

Interesting story behind it too.


----------



## A4K (Aug 13, 2012)

Pikas, Terry, and Snautzer beat me to it. This is indeed the bird the swiss tested, the angle being for the reason Snautzer mentioned.


----------



## stona (Aug 13, 2012)

For the electronic boffins there's a Swiss report on the two aircraft ,in English,here.

www.cdvandt.org/Lichtenstein radars.pdf

Steve


----------

